# Stanwell Melange



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying that I like English/Balkan blends and Va/Pers. Aromatics don't appeal to me so much. 

I ordered this tin because I was seeking an aromatic with an apricot note. Opening the tin, the smell of apricot and vanilla is VERY strong. It's a wonderful, if a little goopy, tin smell.

In the pipe this is not bad. It's heavily flavored, but the room note is a crowd pleaser and the apricot starts making the button taste like raisin shortly into the bowl. The tobacco itself is sweet and smooth. 

As aromatics go I guess this would be in the gaudy, French whore category, but I like this blend anyway. Call it a guilty pleasure.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Why always the French???
As opposed to the more tasteful Mexican or Irish whores...? *chuckle*

sorry- my mind goes to strange places until I get enough coffee...


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Melange, it has a very nice scent to it and smokes nicely too. Plus the wife loves it, so I wont describe it as whore like, maybe delicate girl with gaudy makeup


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmm, I might have to give this a go-around. I'm not an aro guy either, but maybe this will tickle my fancy and I might end up with an aro that I like.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

It is a good aromatic, along the lines of Sillem's Red, WO Larsen Limited Edition, and Dan Blue Note. 

I wouldn't put it in the "Hoo-er" category at all. I enjoy all of these aros from time to time and more-so now that the weather has been warming up.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Spice must flow!

What? Someone had to do it.


----------

